# Thanksgiving



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Happy thanksgiving my other family! Don't eat to much an dont drink to much. Have fun with the family's!

RACK DEEP BOYZ! 


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

yes happy thanksgiving to all and be safe with all of those crazy shoppers out there.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Happy Turkey Day 

I'm spending mine at work, just badged in about 10 mins ago....gonna make some cash today.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

filthyredneck said:


> Happy Turkey Day
> 
> I'm spending mine at work, just badged in about 10 mins ago....gonna make some cash today.
> 
> "Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


looks like I will be to seeing how none of the day shift decided to show up. Gonna be either 12 hours at double time and a half or 22 hours if nobody comes to cover my fleet.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

This is how I am spending my day.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

bayou_boy_22 said:


> View attachment 12553
> This is how I am spending my day.


sooooooo jealous man ..


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

bayou_boy_22 said:


> View attachment 12553
> This is how I am spending my day.


Very jelious!


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yep spending thanksgiving day with my location family today .. looks like whataburger for thanksgiving ......... but everyone be safe driving this is the deadliest day of the year on the roads..


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Happy Thanksgivng! I shall now recite you a Thanksgivng poem. 

"The Turkey is a funny bird. 
His neck goes, wobble wobble. 
The Turkey only know one word:
Gobble, Gobble, Gobble!"


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone, and a special thanks to the men and women serving overseas! Be safe


----------



## brute69 (Mar 7, 2012)

Spending thanksgiving in Maine with the wife's family hunted all week and have not seen a deer just my luck


----------



## cj650 (Jul 26, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone!! Everybody be safe and drive safe.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving y'all.....eh
Enjoy the turkey and the :sleeping: after


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

Jealous too!! Spent mine mowing up leaves and putting up the wife's Christmas tree.

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Hoping this new spot on the creek in my climber brings me good luck. Happy turkey day everyone.


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

bayou_boy_22 said:


> View attachment 12555
> Hoping this new spot on the creek in my climber brings me good luck. Happy turkey day everyone.


Ssooooo..... How did you do??


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

bayou_boy_22 said:


> View attachment 12553
> This is how I am spending my day.



I'm jealous as well. Here in western ky we always have the odd ball or huge bucks

Residents worried after poaching suspect shoots white deer betwe - 14 News, WFIE, Evansville, Henderson, Owensboro


and the idiots that shoot in residential neighborhoods.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Well it hasn't paid off yet. Lol still got 3 more hunts.


----------

